# You just never know what can be pulled from an ice hole



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Saw this on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=706338066147889


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

That was crazy. That's something you don't catch everyday.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

The muskrat looked to be fine, certainly more so than the kids! That poor kid down at the hole pulling it out!


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow! I bet that kid will remember that for a good long time. The video reminded me of when a buddy of mine and I took his 7 year old son smallie fishing on Lake St. Clair and I had a seagull pick up a Zoom super fluke and try to fly away with it----" Hey, Dad!!! Uncle Tom just caught a seagull!!!"--Boy, what a Chinese fire drill that was gettin' the hook out of a pissed off bird right at boatside, thank goodness I didn't have a bait with trebles on it--RLM


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just wonder what the world record is through the ice for muskrats, LOL.
sherman


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

seen this?
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=_GV5Vm1k3U5xhToJnSRPEA&bvm=bv.85970519,d.aWw


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Whoa you gotta be Canadian to try that trick!!! That is plain nuts


----------

